# Sentra error code : 2-11-10-10 ???



## Mehcoib (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

I own a 07' Sentra (with CVT). Since a few days the Service Engine Soon lights up. I used the well-known procedure to 'read' the error code without a code reader and I got : 2 longs, 11 shorts, 10 shorts, and 10 shorts.
I know 10 stands for '0', but what about 11????
If you don't trust me, check that video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LM6iN94IZvW-hlGG3bwKB-_8q9dRMb7V/view?usp=sharing
According to what I read I guess this code is about Nox Trap or O2 sensor.

Moreover I have (kind of) rattling noise on (hard) acceleration. According to owner manual (page 2-14) this might be caused by engine misfire. No idea what it means.

Can anyone help me finding the exact error code, and tell me what is engine misfire, and what I should check to fix it? Spark plugs? Wires? Fuel filter? My car has now ~225,000 km (~140,000 miles).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 11 shorts stands for: A. Looks like you have an ECU code of P2A00; which means that the output voltage computed by ECU from the A/F sensor 1 signal is shifted to the lean side for a specified period or else the A/F signal computed by ECU from the A/F sensor 1 signal is shifted to the rich side for a specified period. Possible causes for this problem are:

● Air fuel ratio (A/F) sensor 1 is bad
● Air fuel ratio (A/F) sensor 1 heater is bad
● Fuel pressure may be incorrect
● One or more fuel injectors may be malfunctioning
● Intake system air leaks

Rattling noise on (hard) acceleration sounds like engine detonation that could be caused by an excessively lean mixture, carbon build-up in the cylinder, bad knock sensor.

If you plan on performing your own repair work, I would recommend that you download a PDF copy of the FSM for your car. Also get yourself a portable scan code reader instead of fooling around counting flashes that you can easily misread the counts.


----------



## Henryfspnwy (Nov 13, 2017)

I have 2015 Nissan versa. It pick up speed and at 30-35 mph it slows down like the brake is applied even though the brake is not step on, then it snap to continue picking up speed. Somebody told me its electrical problem. I want to know what is really the problem before I will take it to the shop for repair. An honest opinion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Henryfspnwy said:


> I have 2015 Nissan versa. It pick up speed and at 30-35 mph it slows down like the brake is applied even though the brake is not step on, then it snap to continue picking up speed. Somebody told me its electrical problem.


One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set; most auto parts stores will do this free of charge. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.

There's a possibility that the "THROTTLE VALVE CLOSED POSITION LEARNING" or the "IDLE AIR VOLUME LEARNING" functions have a problem. These functions have procedures as outlined in the FSM that can be performed.


----------



## Mehcoib (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks for your help! My problem is solved: a gasket close to the engine was defective


----------

